# Isn't yellow perch the tastiest freshwater fish?



## atomicsmoke (May 8, 2022)

Great lakes yellow perch in supermarkets in my area.  My favorite freshwater fish is walleye, but i think yellow perch beats it, now that i had some again after while.

Simply fried in the pan. These are small fish...about 9-10 in a lb (fillet)


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 8, 2022)

Perch is definitely good! We really like walleye as well. We don't have any really decent fishing close, plus I'm not that great of a fisherman.  But have found that trading sweet corn to father in law and best friend who are both avid fishermen works really well for us!

Ryan


----------



## thirdeye (May 8, 2022)

Aren't perch a cousin to walleye?  I like both of them and wish I could buy perch at the market. 

Walleye is available but it's $17/lb.  On the lighter side, one of my buddies still claims it's cheaper than catching it locally if you factor in all the expenses to spend a day at the lake with the boat.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 8, 2022)

Love Yellow Perch.  I order online from Canada during cold months and ship to Texas.


----------



## YooperSmoker (May 8, 2022)

wen we lived in SE Mi. fishing for perch was awesome in the spring
wen they came in to spawn in the creeks
also threw the ice on lake St Clair

Mike


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 8, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Love Yellow Perch.  I order online from Canada during cold months and ship to Texas.


Can you share your source?


----------



## Steve H (May 8, 2022)

Catching perch through the ice are the best. Or early spring right after ice out. I'll try to get as much as possible in the freezer. Walleye are also great.
I've caught jack perch in deeper water and it is also very good.


----------



## Steve H (May 8, 2022)

atomicsmoke said:


> Can you share your source?


I don't know where Brian gets them. But A buddy of mine that can know longer get out fishing goes through "Walleye direct" Do a search for them. I've had them a couple of times when he bought them. But grab onto your wallet! I believe they are seasonal though. Look them up.


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 8, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> Aren't perch a cousin to walleye?  I like both of them and wish I could buy perch at the market.
> 
> Walleye is available but it's $17/lb.  On the lighter side, one of my buddies still claims it's cheaper than catching it locally if you factor in all the expenses to spend a day at the lake with the boat.


Dang, our store just had them for $12 lb. Didn't buy any but looks cheap now

Ryan


----------



## rkrider99 (May 8, 2022)

Memories..back in the 50's/60's (boy, am I old), we lived in Chicago and dad would take me down to Navy Pier to fish with our bamboo poles for Yellow Perch. We would usually come home with a bucket full, and have a great fish fry that night. Now living in Florida, I watch friends from up north send me pictures of the Walleye fish frys that they have. Bastards won't send me any.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 8, 2022)

atomicsmoke said:


> Can you share your source?








						Walleye, Perch, Bluegill, Pike | Wild Caught Freshwater Fish Fillets Delivered
					

WalleyeDirect offers a wide variety of high-quality freshwater frozen fish fillets ranging from Walleye, Trout, Perch and more. Free shipping on orders over $200. Browse our fish fillets today!




					www.walleyedirect.com


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 8, 2022)

Steve H said:


> I don't know where Brian gets them. But A buddy of mine that can know longer get out fishing goes through "Walleye direct" Do a search for them. I've had them a couple of times when he bought them. But grab onto your wallet! I believe they are seasonal though. Look them up.


Yeah gotta watch for a special but still high.  Worth the memories it brings back with my Dad and Grandpa though.  Always get Smelt and others also.  Guess I need to take a bag out.


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 8, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Walleye, Perch, Bluegill, Pike | Wild Caught Freshwater Fish Fillets Delivered
> 
> 
> WalleyeDirect offers a wide variety of high-quality freshwater frozen fish fillets ranging from Walleye, Trout, Perch and more. Free shipping on orders over $200. Browse our fish fillets today!
> ...


[email protected]'s expensive (usd 30/lb). Got mine for $C13....better stock up.


----------



## Nefarious (May 8, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> On the lighter side, one of my buddies still claims it's cheaper than catching it locally if you factor in all the expenses to spend a day at the lake with the boat.


Yes but, what's the fun of going to the market and just buying it, no challenge there?  And, you can't spend the day with friends drinking the brew of choice.


----------



## Ringer (May 8, 2022)

It is tasty but for me the winner is crappie. Fun to catch, good to eat


----------



## Steve H (May 8, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Yeah gotta watch for a special but still high.  Worth the memories it brings back with my Dad and Grandpa though.  Always get Smelt and others also.  Guess I need to take a bag out.
> 
> View attachment 631347


Man, I haven't had deep fried smelt in years! That brings back memories.
I have my smelt net in the garage somewhere.


----------



## bauchjw (May 8, 2022)

Nice! I talked about this on Bears post, but I grew up eating a lot of fresh water fish in summer. Perch was always my favorite.


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 8, 2022)

Markets around here will buy your Yellow Perch


----------



## gmc2003 (May 8, 2022)

bill ace 350 said:


> Markets around here will buy your Yellow Perch


Same here, especially during the winter. 



Steve H said:


> Man, I haven't had deep fried smelt in years! That brings back memories.
> I have my smelt net in the garage somewhere.


I used to see alot of folks bringing in huge bags of smelt off Lake Champlain. I haven't seen it much recently. It's a good fish to smoke. 

Brook trout cleaned, lined with butter, wrapped in foil and tossed in the campfire is still my favorite way to eat fish. Ummm good childhood memories.

Chris


----------



## Steve H (May 8, 2022)

I remember back when I was young you had to shuffle your feet while netting them, so you didn't crush any. They were that thick going upstream. The last time I went smelting. I caught more mud puppies then smelt. It has gotten so bad. Now there is a 25 fish day limit. Trout and salmon are ruining the population. It will never recover. NY. Among other great lake areas. Are more interested in tourism for the trout and salmon fishing.


----------



## cdkyle (May 8, 2022)

Around here I've always heard, Crappie are the best tasting fish caught locally. But remembering back, perch were easiest to catch, as long as you could get some worms.


----------



## Jonok (May 8, 2022)

Commercial Perch from the US side of the Great Lakes have issues with sketchy commercial fishing practices which play heck with perch and walleye sport harvests.
  Zander, which is essentially European sauger is often sold as “lake perch” at Friday fish frys, is delicious, sustainable and a heck of a lot cheaper than Canadian yellow perch (which is actually sustainably harvested)


----------



## gmc2003 (May 8, 2022)

Steve H said:


> I remember back when I was young you had to shuffle your feet while netting them, so you didn't crush any. They were that thick going upstream. The last time I went smelting. I caught more mud puppies then smelt. It has gotten so bad. Now there is a 25 fish day limit. Trout and salmon are ruining the population. It will never recover. NY. Among other great lake areas. Are more interested in tourism for the trout and salmon fishing.


Steve do you have bowfins in your area? They're a pretty good fighting fish for Champlain. Especially when your not ready/expecting them

Chris


----------



## Steve H (May 8, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Steve do you have bowfins in your area? They're a pretty good fighting fish for Champlain. Especially when your not ready/expecting them
> 
> Chris


We have them here. I've caught them before. They do put up a scrappy fight alright!


----------



## Steve H (May 8, 2022)

cdkyle said:


> Around here I've always heard, Crappie are the best tasting fish caught locally. But remembering back, perch were easiest to catch, as long as you could get some worms.


Loved catching them at Lake Conway Arkansas. Used to live 50 feet from the shore. Nothing fancy though. Run down doublewide. But great times.  Used to bring home 5 gallon buckets of slabs. And have a delicious fish fry.


----------



## mr_whipple (May 9, 2022)

Love yellow perch. Growing up in SE Michigan it was a staple for AYCE fish fries at VFW, Knights of Columbus,  Mason lodge etc etc. I ate so much of that stuff as a kid I'm surprised I didn't turn into one.  Don't really fish for them here in Va, although there's no shortage of them, ya just gotta target them. Crappie are what most folks here fish for, and yes they are tasty!  Not to start a fight about eating carp, but I'd eat that before even wanting  to catch a bowfin, let alone eat the nasty beast.


----------



## Steve H (May 9, 2022)

mr_whipple said:


> Love yellow perch. Growing up in SE Michigan it was a staple for AYCE fish fries at VFW, Knights of Columbus,  Mason lodge etc etc. I ate so much of that stuff as a kid I'm surprised I didn't turn into one.  Don't really fish for them here in Va, although there's no shortage of them, ya just gotta target them. Crappie are what most folks here fish for, and yes they are tasty!  Not to start a fight about eating carp, but I'd eat that before even wanting  to catch a bowfin, let alone eat the nasty beast.


I've had carp in Germany before. It was very darn good. Never had bowfin. Enjoyed catching them. But always released them.


----------



## mr_whipple (May 9, 2022)

Steve H said:


> I've had carp in Germany before. It was very darn good. Never had bowfin. Enjoyed catching them. But always released them.


I hate catching them. They tear up my good tackle with those crazy teeth. I'm told the flesh is nasty and gelatinous. Not good eating at all. They do fight, but so do the pickerel that also interrupt my bass fishing.


----------



## YooperSmoker (May 9, 2022)

Ya the smelt run in Port Huron isn't what it use to be on the St Clair river
we get small runs up here off of lake Superior
waiting for a good warm rain to get them going

Mike


----------



## Steve H (May 9, 2022)

mr_whipple said:


> I hate catching them. They tear up my good tackle with those crazy teeth. I'm told the flesh is nasty and gelatinous. Not good eating at all. They do fight, but so do the pickerel that also interrupt my bass fishing.


They do rip up the gear. But I don't mind. As long as I'm not targeting a specific fish as you mentioned. A feisty Pickeral is always fun to catch on ultralight.


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 9, 2022)

Scored 5 more lbs


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 9, 2022)

YooperSmoker said:


> Ya the smelt run in Port Huron isn't what it use to be on the St Clair river
> we get small runs up here off of lake Superior
> waiting for a good warm rain to get them going
> 
> Mike


We would fill trash cans full on the St Clair river back in the day.  I am from New Baltimore.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 9, 2022)

We don't eat bow's but when we get a small perch on the line and the bow's grab it. They can make the day interesting. They get tossed back. Carp, we use them for fertilizer. Sheephead the same except we take the stones out first. 

Chris


----------



## jcam222 (May 9, 2022)

For me yellow perch is the best of the best fresh water fish. I love walleye too with bluegill right up there.  Used to be able to go out in a boat with friends and catch hundreds. Limit is something like 30 now I think.


----------



## Steve H (May 10, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> We don't eat bow's but when we get a small perch on the line and the bow's grab it. They can make the day interesting. They get tossed back. Carp, we use them for fertilizer. Sheephead the same except we take the stones out first.
> 
> Chris


lol! I have a few of those in my tackle box!


----------



## Steve H (May 10, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> For me yellow perch is the best of the best fresh water fish. I love walleye too with bluegill right up there.  Used to be able to go out in a boat with friends and catch hundreds. Limit is something like 30 now I think.


I'll keep larger Bluegills sometimes. They are quite good pan fried. Yellow perch limit in NY is 50 a day. With Seneca lake being one of the best places to catch them.


----------



## fxsales1959 (May 10, 2022)

atomicsmoke said:


> Great lakes yellow perch in supermarkets in my area.  My favorite freshwater fish is walleye, but i think yellow perch beats it, now that i had some again after while.
> 
> Simply fried in the pan. These are small fish...about 9-10 in a lb (fillet)
> View attachment 631337


way back in the day, we sat on ice and fished thru a hole. we'd get 30-40 in no time. cleaned and friend in a black skillet. still can't forget, and i wasn't  big fish guy back then.


----------



## Steve H (May 10, 2022)

fxsales1959 said:


> way back in the day, we sat on ice and fished thru a hole. we'd get 30-40 in no time. cleaned and friend in a black skillet. still can't forget, and i wasn't  big fish guy back then.


I sold my ice fishing gear after a near miss. Broke through the ice. I was lucky that it was only about 4' deep. That was my wake up call. Used to have a blast though.


----------



## 3montes (May 10, 2022)

I consider perch and walleye to be about equal. If I don't look at the fillet and just eat it it's impossible to tell which it is. We go to Devils Lake in North Dakota every year right after New Years. We go on guided trips in Snow Bears perch/walleye fishing.  Fish through the ice are the best. I stop fishing after the 4th of July or so.  Besides I usually bring enough home from North Dakota to last until the next trip out there.  

I don't fish just to fish like many do around here. Catch and release is a good practice but a DNR officer told me recently that up to 30% of fish released will most likely die. 

A pic from our last trip. One days catch.


----------



## Steve H (May 10, 2022)

3montes said:


> I consider perch and walleye to be about equal. If I don't look at the fillet and just eat it it's impossible to tell which it is. We go to Devils Lake in North Dakota every year right after New Years. We go on guided trips in Snow Bears perch/walleye fishing.  Fish through the ice are the best. I stop fishing after the 4th of July or so.  Besides I usually bring enough home from North Dakota to last until the next trip out there.
> 
> I don't fish just to fish like many do around here. Catch and release is a good practice but a DNR officer told me recently that up to 30% of fish released will most likely die.
> 
> ...


You have some nice fatties there!


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 10, 2022)

Nice catch 3montes


----------



## jcam222 (May 10, 2022)

3montes said:


> I consider perch and walleye to be about equal. If I don't look at the fillet and just eat it it's impossible to tell which it is. We go to Devils Lake in North Dakota every year right after New Years. We go on guided trips in Snow Bears perch/walleye fishing.  Fish through the ice are the best. I stop fishing after the 4th of July or so.  Besides I usually bring enough home from North Dakota to last until the next trip out there.
> 
> I don't fish just to fish like many do around here. Catch and release is a good practice but a DNR officer told me recently that up to 30% of fish released will most likely die.
> 
> ...


Man that’s a bunch of nice looking perch. This conversation also reminds me of my Canadian fishing trip to Lac Seul. Walleye are so plentiful they consider the yellow perch a throw back fish lol.


----------



## 3montes (May 10, 2022)

That picture was for four of us. The guide, myself and a couple buddies. We had another group of four who brought in just as many. Two of my sons one of their buddies and a guide. I would not want to know the cost per pound for those fish considering the cost to go out there, hiring the guides and the Snow Bears and lodging, eating, drinking etc! Nope don't even want to bust out the calculator on that one. 

It's a 4 night 3 days of fishing trip but the amount of fun we all have can't be measured. That's where the real value is. The best part of that pic? We didn't have to clean a one of them. The guides take care of that. They cleaned that pile of fish in about 30 minutes.


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 10, 2022)

3montes said:


> That picture was for four of us. The guide, myself and a couple buddies. We had another group of four who brought in just as many. Two of my sons one of their buddies and a guide. I would not want to know the cost per pound for those fish considering the cost to go out there, hiring the guides and the Snow Bears and lodging, eating, drinking etc! Nope don't even want to bust out the calculator on that one.
> 
> It's a 4 night 3 days of fishing trip but the amount of fun we all have can't be measured. That's where the real value is. The best part of that pic? We didn't have to clean a one of them. The guides take care of that. They cleaned that pile of fish in about 30 minutes.


Reminds me of a fishing outting with my fam on Lake Erie (caandian side). We chartered a boat. Captain offered to clean the fish for 35 cents each. We caught about 120 perch ..took him and his wife a few hours to clean. Can't say he looked happy when we picked up the fillets.


----------



## crazymoon (May 10, 2022)

AS, They are my favorite fish, try smoking some fillets for a tasty treat!


----------



## motocrash (May 10, 2022)

Around here the best eating is Crappie, Bluegill, Catfish, and mustn't forget the mudbugs!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2022)

I never even knew they sold the same freshwater fish that we can catch in our steams, lakes, ponds, and rivers. So I never had any of these (below)from a store.
To me Yellow Perch are just a small Walleye with a fancy paint job!
I like just about all PA Panfish about equally, except for a few favorites:
For just eating as is, without grinding into patties:
*Note: If it's not on this list, I probably never caught any of them.*
#1  Catfish. (Small---10" to 16" long).
#2. American Eel (18" to 38"long).
#3 Yellow Perch, Walleye, Bluegills, Sunfish, Crappies, Rock Bass, Smallmouth. Bass, Large Mouth Bass, Trout.
Eat Last  Pickerel, Carp, Sucker, Fall Fish, Shad, Muskie.

Bear


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (May 11, 2022)

I agree with many here.  My favorite fresh water fish are walleye, yellow perch, and crappie.  I also enjoy bluegill, bass, and catfish.

I lived in Minnesota for a few years and did a fair amount of walleye fishing.  The locals there would not eat yellow perch -- they were disgusted by them -- because the fillets were occasionally infested with worms!  If we encountered worms, we'd either toss the fillet with them or dig the worms out of the fillet and eat the meat anyway.

I live in Texas now and best fresh water fish is the crappie, but I have to add that I caught a good-sized flathead (aka yellow) catfish last week, and our guide insisted on cutting out two chunks of belly meat.  I have to say that was absolutely delicious.  Try it if you've never had it.


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 12, 2022)

More perch








Cooked some of it on a cedar plank


----------



## Hijack73 (May 12, 2022)

Flathead catfish is the king of freshwater fish IMO.  You put a plate of fried perch or crappie or big bluegills in front of me and I will make it disappear.   I used to like bass but the South Carolina bass aren't as tasty as the Arkansas and Louisiana bass.  I think the crappie are better here though......


----------



## WaterRat (May 12, 2022)

Steve H said:


> I remember back when I was young you had to shuffle your feet while netting them, so you didn't crush any. They were that thick going upstream. The last time I went smelting. I caught more mud puppies then smelt. It has gotten so bad. Now there is a 25 fish day limit. Trout and salmon are ruining the population. It will never recover. NY. Among other great lake areas. Are more interested in tourism for the trout and salmon fishing.


Smelt are actually an invasive species, hence why there is little/no protection for them. My Dad used to have a smelt net in the garage when I was little and would hit the spring run near  Duluth,, not that I remember...
My vote is Walley, growing up in MN I never caught a perch of keeper size, I still joke with my brother and Dad that keeper perch don’t exist ;)


----------



## slapaho_injun (May 12, 2022)

My favorite is perch from the Mississippi River - across the street from me. Then  Crappie,  blue gills, Norther Pike , sauger, walleye ….. in that order. I’ll never go hungry so long as I live here.


----------



## Steve H (May 13, 2022)

WaterRat said:


> Smelt are actually an invasive species


I know. Strange that now they want to protect them. In NY. There is a 25 smelt a day limit.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 13, 2022)

I haven't had Smelts since I was a Kid!
My Dad used to catch them through the ice, @ Fairview Lake, In the PA's Pocono Mts. He used to flour them & Pan-fry them, but he used to gut them & remove the heads first. Some people eat the whole Smelt---Head, Guts & all.
We used to either eat the bones, or pick them out while eating, because the bones were very soft, and didn't hurt you to eat them.
They were very tasty little guys----About 6" to 9" long.

Bear


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (May 13, 2022)

We used to buy smelt at the grocery store while living in Minnesota.  They came in plastic bags, heads off and gutted, skin and scales on and bones in while "in season".  I recall the "smelt run" took place annually in feeder creeks to Lake Superior.  

I'd leave the skin and scales on, dip them in a beer batter and deep fry them.  When done, I ate them with my fingers, and if you did it just right, the meat would come right off the bone.

I haven't had smelt in years.  The certainly aren't available here in Texas.


----------



## WaterRat (May 13, 2022)

It could be they think the population is “under control” and no longer a threat to native species. Perhaps native fish and birds have also finally found them tasty and are naturally keeping them in check. Gotta figure most critters were invasive at one time.... No one ever seems to complain about all these damn invasive pheasants! ;)

Whoops, this was supposed to be a quote replying to 

 Steve H


----------



## Steve H (May 13, 2022)

WaterRat said:


> It could be they think the population is “under control” and no longer a threat to native species. Perhaps native fish and birds have also finally found them tasty and are naturally keeping them in check. Gotta figure most critters were invasive at one time.... No one ever seems to complain about all these damn invasive pheasants! ;)
> 
> Whoops, this was supposed to be a quote replying to
> 
> Steve H


Good point. The only time I complaint about pheasants is when I used to hunt them. A miss them!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 13, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Good point. The only time I complaint about pheasants is when I used to hunt them. A miss them!


LOL---I know what you mean. I usually used a 24" barrel, and had to shoot quick.
No problem with Rabbits, but I missed my share of Cockbirds!

Bear


----------



## Retired Spook (Jul 16, 2022)

Yellow Perch = best tasting freshwater fish on Earth.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 16, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> Yellow Perch = best tasting freshwater fish on Earth.


Hey Retired Spook, I'm a retired spook too!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 16, 2022)

bill ace 350 said:


> Hey Retired Spook, I'm a retired spook too!



Casper?

Bear


----------



## Retired Spook (Jul 16, 2022)

bill ace 350 said:


> Hey Retired Spook, I'm a retired spook too!


Hey, Bill Ace 350, I used to live upstate NY too!


----------



## Carbon1960 (Jul 16, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> Aren't perch a cousin to walleye?  I like both of them and wish I could buy perch at the market.
> 
> Walleye is available but it's $17/lb.  On the lighter side, one of my buddies still claims it's cheaper than catching it locally if you factor in all the expenses to spend a day at the lake with the boat.


I like to think the fish come free with the boat ride


----------



## Danblacksher (Jul 16, 2022)

Never had yellow perch, but have had crappie and to this point, they are the best freshwater fish I have ever had. I know they are not the same but from what i have read they are similar to each other


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 16, 2022)

Danblacksher said:


> Never had yellow perch, but have had crappie and to this point, they are the best freshwater fish I have ever had. I know they are not the same but from what i have read they are similar to each other


I’ve eaten both frequently and love both, that said yellow perch is far superior imo and that of virtually the entire NE Ohio population :)


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 16, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> Hey, Bill Ace 350, I used to live upstate NY too!


Were you in the service? Where in upstate NY?


----------



## tbern (Jul 16, 2022)

Gotta love yellow perch!!


----------



## Retired Spook (Jul 17, 2022)

bill ace 350 said:


> Were you in the service? Where in upstate NY?


I lived for a while in Jay, and then Prattsville - everything else is classified.


----------



## Jonok (Jul 26, 2022)

Flathead are hands down the best.

I fish walleye, perch and other northern species a lot, but the propensity of flatheads to eat nothing dead, the fact that they have flakes and texture similar to halibut, but actually have flavor, and the fact there are three fillets on each fish (the belly has as much meat as either flank), makes them king in my book.
Sliced an inch thick and tempura battered is my favorite, but a traditional beer batter with monster pieces of fillets (we would routinely catch them over 40#)  and greasy fries also worked great.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 26, 2022)

Jonok said:


> Flathead are hands down the best.


I have recently tried to fish for Catfish with no luck!  Been 3 times without a fish.  Here in Texas HOT!  Guess I need to try night or find someone to teach me!


----------



## Retired Spook (Jul 26, 2022)

No catfish in the Universe can compare with any Yellow Perch on a dinner plate.


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Jul 26, 2022)

I lived in Minnesota for several years and, during that time, ate quite a bit of walleye and yellow perch.  Both are delicious and, while I was there, I thought there could be no freshwater fish that tasted better.

I've also had my share of channel catfish and bullheads and they're OK, but nowhere near as good as walleye or yellow perch.

A couple months ago, I fished with a guide here in Texas on a local lake and caught a good-sized flathead catfish while fishing for crappie.  The guide filleted the fish for me as 

 Jonok
 described (after telling me he'd be glad to keep that fish for himself if I didn't want it).  I fried the belly meat a few weeks ago and I couldn't believe how good it was --  sweet white meat, reminiscent to me of lobster.  I've saved the flank meat to fry some other time, and I'm looking forward to it.

Flathead catfish meat tastes nothing like other kinds of catfish, and, to me, it clearly rivals the best-tasting freshwater fish around.  If you've never tried it, you owe it to yourself to do so.  They're hard to catch, but certainly worth working for!


----------



## Retired Spook (Jul 26, 2022)

I grew up eating Maine lobster. The only fish I ever ate that tasted like lobster are Uku (gray snapper), in Hawaii - the fish spends it life eating shrimp in deep ocean water. The meat is even a little pink.

Flathead taste like halibut. I'm not crazy about halibut either.

I also prefer seafood broiled, never breaded and fried. I want to taste the fish not breadcrumbs and oil.

My favorite fish of all time is Mackerel - and Saba (mackerel sushi) is fabulous.

The only seafood/fish I like breaded & fried is Cod.


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Jul 26, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> I grew up eating Maine lobster. The only fish I ever ate that tasted like lobster are Uku (gray snapper), in Hawaii - the fish spends it life eating shrimp in deep ocean water. The meat is even a little pink.
> 
> Flathead taste like halibut. I'm not crazy about halibut either.
> 
> ...


So, do you not like any freshwater fish?

To be clear, flathead catfish, to me, is reminiscent of lobster in that the meat is sweet and white.  It's also more tender than lobster tail meat.  But, of course, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Retired Spook (Jul 26, 2022)

PulledPorkSandwich said:


> So, do you not like any freshwater fish?
> 
> To be clear, flathead catfish, to me, is reminiscent of lobster in that the meat is sweet and white.  It's also more tender than lobster tail meat.  But, of course, that's just my opinion.


No one I ever met breads & fries lobster, though I am sure it can be done.

Yellow perch is a freshwater fish!

All the rest is meh to my palate. I guess I just do not like fish that has to be breaded & fried to eat!

Fords & Chevrolets


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Jul 26, 2022)

Yeah, I don't fry lobster either, but I felt like I could compare the taste of lobster meat to that of flathead catfish, (or chicken, for that matter) irrespective of that.  I guess I probably shouldn't have done that.

You don't have to bread and fry perch, or walleye, or catfish to eat it.  It's good, to me, broiled, blackened, etc., but I prefer it fried.

So, do you think yellow perch is the best freshwater fish?  If you declared earlier in this thread, I missed it.  Apologies for that.


----------



## Retired Spook (Jul 26, 2022)

PulledPorkSandwich said:


> Yeah, I don't fry lobster either, but I felt like I could compare the taste of lobster meat to that of flathead catfish, (or chicken, for that matter) irrespective of that.  I guess I probably shouldn't have done that.
> 
> You don't have to bread and fry perch, or walleye, or catfish to eat it.  It's good, to me, broiled, blackened, etc., but I prefer it fried.
> 
> So, do you think yellow perch is the best freshwater fish?  If you declared earlier in this thread, I missed it.  Apologies for that.


Absolutely yellow perch is the best tasting freshwater fish. Walleye is 2nd best.

Yep, I've tasted just about all of them - fish lover since I was 8-years old. Never understood what people like about trout - they have no taste at all.

I used to eat bass out of Roosevelt Lake (reservoir) in Arizona - crystal clear water, packed with shad, incredible tasting bass. Only lake I ever enjoyed the taste of a bass from.

I'm old now, and all broken to pieces, I haven't been fishing in 7-years :(


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Jul 27, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> Absolutely yellow perch is the best tasting freshwater fish. Walleye is 2nd best.
> 
> Yep, I've tasted just about all of them - fish lover since I was 8-years old. Never understood what people like about trout - they have no taste at all.
> 
> ...


I grew up in Illinois and fished a lot with my dad for smallmouth bass in area streams and lakes.  I enjoyed eating them.  The largemouth coming out of lakes in Minnesota were OK as well.  Down here in Texas, with the warm water and Florida-strain largemouth, bass have become second-class table fare for me.

I got rid of my boat years ago.  My kids grew up and flew the coop and my fishing buddies moved away or decided they were too busy to go fishing.  

With no boat, I quit fishing myself for quite awhile, but I decided a couple years ago that I would try to find a guide to take me out a couple times or so a year.  Guides are expensive, but it's way cheaper to hire a guide a few times a year than pay for a boat, motor, and tow vehicle.  I also took no pleasure in towing a boat and putting it in and taking it out of the water.  A good guide will also clean your fish for you.

So, even though I'm kinda old and without a boat, I enjoy fishing a few times a year and currently have a good quantity of fish, ready to fry,  in my freezer.  

If you're still able to move around a bit on a boat, I recommend finding a good guide and going fishing again!


----------



## Retired Spook (Jul 27, 2022)

I am never paying any guide the absurd amount of money they ask to take a person fishing, and then have to book 5-additional trips before they actually put you on the fish.

Its a Walmart Country, especially in Texas - get used to it.


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Jul 27, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> I am never paying any guide the absurd amount of money they ask to take a person fishing, and then have to book 5-additional trips before they actually put you on the fish.
> 
> Its a Walmart Country, especially in Texas - get used to it.


Alrighty then!  Good day sir!


----------



## kawboy (Jul 27, 2022)

Alright, I'll chime in. Although I have no problem eating Yellow Perch, I have to say the best freshwater fish I've had is Bullhead through the ice! Northerns through the ice are probably second. I get into the bullheads ice fishing fairly often, even speared one one winter.


----------



## Retired Spook (Jul 27, 2022)

I live in Texas so I am speaking from experience.


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 27, 2022)

Never had any of the northern fish but down here is GA catfish is the king. Besides channel cat my favorite is a chain pickerel (aka Jack) from the Ogeechee River. They have a sweet meat but are boney so we gash them every inch or so and fry.

Keith


----------



## Retired Spook (Jul 28, 2022)

Catfish just never appealed to me no matter how it is prepared - fried, baked, broiled, blackened - it always tastes fishy to me (not in a good way to my palate), even caught and cooked the same day. My grandmother loved it - breaded and fried...

I've caught hundreds of pickerel - mild tasting but so many bones. I've caught and eaten northern pike - again, very mild tasting but can be prepared into boneless fillets.

I eat sardines twice a week minimum - love em. And to me, there is nothing like Mackerel. Find a true Chinese/Asian supermarket that carries Norwegian Macks - they will deep fry the Mack for you (no, no breading). Completely amazing - so good I have to eat some in the car before driving home.

And a Mackerel split and slow roasted over hickory coals - my God that is heaven.

I've also been taking fish-oil pills for 40-years - the docs say my heart arteries look like horse heart arteries (they thought I was having heart trouble). My cholesterol is extremely low too, and if anyone knew how many 32-ounce steaks I have eaten (yes, 32-ounces) and how many cheese burgers I have eaten, they would never believe my cholesterol levels.

I always tell the docs - it's the fish oil.

But yellow perch is the best tasting freshwater fish I have ever tasted.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 28, 2022)

kawboy said:


> Alright, I'll chime in. Although I have no problem eating Yellow Perch, I have to say the best freshwater fish I've had is Bullhead through the ice! Northerns through the ice are probably second. I get into the bullheads ice fishing fairly often, even speared one one winter.


Bullheads during the spring run are pretty good too.


----------



## Nate52 (Jul 28, 2022)

I love perch, as long as someone else is fileting them. It takes a full bucket to make a decent meal, which is at least a couple hours of processing for me.

I usually target bigger species. This is a very unpopular opinion to 99% of people who've eaten it, but we love lake trout. Only takes one to feed the family. Yeah, they taste a little fishy, but that ok. Because, you know, its a fish.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 28, 2022)

Nate52 said:


> I love perch, as long as someone else is fileting them. It takes a full bucket to make a decent meal, which is at least a couple hours of processing for me.
> 
> I usually target bigger species. This is a very unpopular opinion to 99% of people who've eaten it, but we love lake trout. Only takes one to feed the family. Yeah, they taste a little fishy, but that ok. Because, you know, its a fish.


Try smoking them if you haven't already. Big improvement with favor. A friend of mine does that. And gives me some from time to time. I'm not a big trout eater. But Ann is.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 28, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Bullheads during the spring run are pretty good too.


Exactly!!, but not as much in the Summer.
I love to eat most fresh water fish, but Bullheads are easily my favorite.
No need to fillet---We just skin them from gill to tail, gut them, and remove the head & fins. Then we cook them whole. Once on the plate, we just hold onto the top of the backbone, and scrape both sides lightly with a fork. Now you have a nice white pile of awesome boneless meat on your plate & a fully intact backbone, with ribcage attached in your hand, to dispose of.

I've not had any "Flathead" yet, but it has to go a long way to please me more than a Bullhead in Spring, between 10" and 16" long. I can't wait to try some Flathead. Bear Jr says he'll get me some this year.

Bear


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Jul 28, 2022)

Nate52 said:


> This is a very unpopular opinion to 99% of people who've eaten it, but we love lake trout. Only takes one to feed the family. Yeah, they taste a little fishy, but that ok. Because, you know, its a fish.


I fished with a friend a few times on Lake Michigan out of Algoma, WI.  We targeted king salmon, but occasionally caught a good-sized lake trout.  In Algoma, the restaurants featured "trout boils" from time to time where they boiled "lakers".  I never had it, but evidently it really helps with the oiliness of the lake trout, and, of course, the people there said boiled lake trout tasted like lobster!


----------



## Nate52 (Jul 28, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Try smoking them if you haven't already. Big improvement with favor. A friend of mine does that. And gives me some from time to time. I'm not a big trout eater. But Ann is.


I'm really not a fan of smoked fish. And I really don't mind the strong flavor. I cook it the same way that I would with any other member of the trout and salmon family.

And my favorite way is to just beer batter and fry it.


----------



## Nate52 (Jul 28, 2022)

PulledPorkSandwich said:


> I fished with a friend a few times on Lake Michigan out of Algoma, WI.  We targeted king salmon, but occasionally caught a good-sized lake trout.  In Algoma, the restaurants featured "trout boils" from time to time where they boiled "lakers".  I never had it, but evidently it really helps with the oiliness of the lake trout, and, of course, the people there said boiled lake trout tasted like lobster!


Boiled lake trout tasting like lobster? I honestly don't even know how to respond to that.

But back to the perch subject, that one of my favorite ways to cook it. Just boil the filets and serve with cocktail sauce. We called it poor man's shrimp.


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Jul 28, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Exactly!!, but not as much in the Summer.
> I love to eat most fresh water fish, but Bullheads are easily my favorite.
> No need to fillet---We just skin them from gill to tail, gut them, and remove the head & fins. Then we cook them whole. Once on the plate, we just hold onto the top of the backbone, and scrape both sides lightly with a fork. Now you have a nice white pile of awesome boneless meat on your plate & a fully intact backbone, with ribcage attached in your hand, to dispose of.
> 
> ...


Your approach to cleaning and eating bullheads is almost exactly the same as my grandpa's.  I used to fish with him in streams in northern Illinois, where the typical bullhead was around 4-5 inches long, sometimes smaller.  It didn't matter to him, he'd clean them and eat them regardless of their size.  He simply loved them.

I never cared much for bullheads; I always thought the meat was a bit soft, but we would catch much bigger ones in Minnesota -- 1-2 pounds -- and they were pretty good eating.  Much better than the little bitty ones!

I hope you get a chance to try some flathead, also called "yellow cat".  As I said earlier, they taste nothing like a channel catfish and, in particular, the belly meat on a flathead is excellent, where belly meat on most other fish is not tasty.  I look forward to your impressions when you've tried it.


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Jul 28, 2022)

Nate52 said:


> But back to the perch subject, that one of my favorite ways to cook it. Just boil the filets and serve with cocktail sauce. We called it poor man's shrimp.


Yeah, in Algoma, I remember that they called boiled lake trout "poor man's lobster"!


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 28, 2022)

For me.... #1 Walleye, #2 Cold Water Black Crappie (through the ice), #3 (Tie) Pumkinseed, #3 Perch, #5 Bluegill 

- Jason


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 28, 2022)

PulledPorkSandwich said:


> Yeah, in Algoma, I remember that they called boiled lake trout "poor man's lobster"!


The first time I ever had anything called "Poor Man's Lobster" it was "Monkfish" Boiled & finished with a little broil.
Then I tried other fish the same way. I found that IMHO, almost any fish cut in pieces & boiled, then served with Melted Butter, can have the similar taste to Lobster. But maybe that's just me.

Bear


----------



## Nate52 (Jul 28, 2022)

PulledPorkSandwich said:


> Yeah, in Algoma, I remember that they called boiled lake trout "poor man's lobster"!


I just did a little light reading on it. I'm not ready to concede that it will taste like lobster, but I kind of want to give it a try now. Guess I'll have to dust off the boat.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 28, 2022)

The following is just my opinion, mixed with my experiences:
Taste wise I have always preferred smaller fish of each species for flavor. My tastes call for Trout under 18", Bullhead Cats below 16", and Bass under 18". As for Lake Trout, I have never had enough to compare, but I did have some Salmon to try, when My Son brought home 12 Salmon between 26" and 30" long from NY during the Salmon run. I tried some on the grill, and it was terrible!!!
So I tried some Marinated & Smoked, and it was Awesome. So I ended of Smoking all the rest of that pile, over the next few weeks of that year. Below is how I did those Salmon:

Bear
Link:
*Smoked Salmon*


----------



## Retired Spook (Jul 28, 2022)

Salmon should be cooked medium rare - just like a steak. Almost everyone overcooks salmon. I cannot conceive of a grilled salmon not tasting good?

I lived in Seattle for a while for work - would catch Silver Salmon (Coho) in Elliott Bay and race home to broil fillets. My neighbors were lined up looking for their handouts! :D

God do I miss that.


----------



## Nate52 (Jul 28, 2022)

Salmon caught during the run are practically zombies. IF they were caught later in the season, they were practically half rotten while still swimming. We usually target them in May. Totally different taste and texture.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 28, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> Salmon should be cooked medium rare - just like a steak. Almost everyone overcooks salmon. I cannot conceive of a grilled salmon not tasting good?
> 
> I lived in Seattle for a while for work - would catch Silver Salmon (Coho) in Elliott Bay and race home to broil fillets. My neighbors were lined up looking for their handouts! :D
> 
> God do I miss that.



My fault---I should have mentioned that these Salmon were caught in the middle of a Salmon Spawning Run, and they tell me that effects the flavor of Salmon. However once I Smoked them, like I did say, they were Awesome!

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Jul 28, 2022)

Nate52 said:


> Salmon caught during the run are practically zombies. IF they were caught later in the season, they were practically half rotten while still swimming. We usually target them in May. Totally different taste and texture.


Yup. During runs I strictly catch and release. Not worth eating at all.


----------



## Retired Spook (Jul 28, 2022)

By default, salmon from Elliott Bay, have not started to run yet.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 28, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Yup. During runs I strictly catch and release. Not worth eating at all.



Like I said, Grilled were terrible, but Smoked Hard they were "AWESOME !!"

Bear


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Jul 28, 2022)

Speaking of smoked freshwater fish, when I lived up in the midwest, we used to be able to get smoked "whitefish" and "chubs", which came out of the great lakes, every year around Lent.  They were very tasty, as I recall, and I looked forward to their availability every year.  I've been living in Texas now for almost 40 years, and I can't find them anywhere down here.  Does anyone "up north" still get them?


----------



## Retired Spook (Jul 28, 2022)

PulledPorkSandwich said:


> Speaking of smoked freshwater fish, when I lived up in the midwest, we used to be able to get smoked "whitefish" and "chubs", which came out of the great lakes, every year around Lent.  They were very tasty, as I recall, and I looked forward to their availability every year.  I've been living in Texas now for almost 40 years, and I can't find them anywhere down here.  Does anyone "up north" still get them?


Whole Foods - refrigerated prepared seafood section.


----------



## Retired Spook (Jul 28, 2022)

Grew up eating smoked Whiting (Silver Hake). Off the planet incredible good!

Smoked Whitefish is great!


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Jul 28, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> Whole Foods - refrigerated prepared seafood section.


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Jul 28, 2022)

Well, heck.  I just checked a couple Whole Foods stores nearby and they only have smoked salmon.  I'll check again next year around Lent.  Fingers crossed!

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Retired Spook (Jul 28, 2022)

PulledPorkSandwich said:


> Well, heck.  I just checked a couple Whole Foods stores nearby and they only have smoked salmon.  I'll check again next year around Lent.  Fingers crossed!
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion.


If you ask them they will get it for you. Definitely a seasonal thing.

Now I am craving some :(


----------



## Retired Spook (Jul 29, 2022)

Smoked Whitefish









						Smoked Whitefish Portion
					

Blue Hill Bay's naturally smoked wild-caught whitefish is bursting with rich flavors steeped in tradition. This fresh water fish from the great lakes provides a delectable flavor.




					www.acmesmokedfish.com


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Jul 29, 2022)

Interesting!  I checked out the site and spun up an order, just to check prices.  $28 per pound plus $65 to ship one pound.  Yikes!

I think I'll wait and check to see if anyone carries it next spring.


----------



## Retired Spook (Jul 29, 2022)

$65 to ship is absurd.

This Country is turning to **** everyone thinks they are entitled to live like a King - at everyone else's expense...


----------

